# Buying horses



## cherylee (2 July 2016)

Hi I am looking to buy my first horse I live in East Sussex and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good place to look? I've seen some horses on equine agents website but I'm a bit nervous of using a dealer as a friend had a very bad experience!!!


----------



## JennBags (2 July 2016)

Clip clop traders has a good reputation as does Julia Martin at Southgate farm.


----------



## xspiralx (2 July 2016)

What type of horse are you looking for and what's your budget?


----------



## cherylee (2 July 2016)

I'm looking for an allrounder about 15hh gelding 9year+ budget max £5000


----------

